# MPG 2019 Blank LOTTO... A MUST SEE!!!



## JohnU (Jan 21, 2019)

<h1 style=colorodgerBlue;>MPG 2019 Blank Lottery! </h1 /color>


<h3>That's right! <font color=dodgerblue> Blank Lotto!! </font> Something New! <font color=green>   It's <b>fun</b> and it's <b>free</b>. </font> <font color=#ffa500 >  Well almost free....  </font>

<font color=red>Here's how to enter.... </font>first go to... Midwest Penturners Gathering and register to attend. 
 If you've already done that, your half way there.  

If you haven't heard about it, here's an updated post... http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/midwest-penturners-gathering-100-days-out-158132/ 
We'd love to see you there!</h3>

<h2><b>Now comes the hard part...</h2></b> <h2><font color="#3cb371"> Selecting and Parting with a Blank <u>YOU WOULD WANT TO WIN.</u> </font></h2> 

<h2 style="border:2px solid DodgerBlue;"><font color=red> HERE'S HOW IT WORKS...</font>  You will Receive <font color=red>ONE Ticket for every blank</font> you bring to the MPG and donate to the LOTTERY.  It's that simple, just sort through that Personal Stash of Treasured Blanks (we all have one) and pick out <font color=red>something that you would love to win,</font> and bring it to the check in desk at the MPG 2019.</h2>

<h3><font color=green>There are no limits to how many times you can enter! 
 The Winner does not have to be present to win. 
Lets see those Favorite Blanks, Beautiful Burls, Custom Casts, and Rare Treasures!</h3></font>

<h2 style=colorodgerBlue;>To get it started, I will be randomly posting pictures to this thread, of my donations to this lotto, to hopefully convince YOU to participate at the MPG 2019!  Be sure to Share this with your turning groups and FB friends!
</h2 color>
<h1 style=color:blue;> The first blank is one of my favorites... <u><I>"NIGHT OPAL"</u></I> on a Jr sets! </h1 color> 
<I>Be sure to stop back to see more blanks entered.  To those attending... GOOD LUCK! to those not... here's what your missing!  
 I will be hosting therefore not entering to win.   The MPG Staff may pick more than one winner depending on participation.</I>


----------



## campzeke (Jan 21, 2019)

Great idea!


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 22, 2019)

It is worth it even if there is only the one blank - here is the finished pen with a JohnU blank. One of my favorites.....


----------



## JohnU (Jan 22, 2019)

I will be adding more blanks from my personal stash as we go.  Not all of them are my creations but all of them are treasured by me so I'm sure someone will be happy to win them.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 22, 2019)

Sorry the picture cames up on my pc - but not on all ...


----------



## JohnU (Jan 26, 2019)

*Here’s Another....*

Here’s another one from my personal stash somebody will be taking home.   This one is a red - white -and - blue Cardistry Jr. set.  I just never got around to turning it.  I hope everyone coming to the MPG is digging through their blanks to enter, or somebody is going to have an easy time winning these.  Check back.... more to follow!


----------



## JohnU (Jan 31, 2019)

I got up to leave for work yesterday and the car dashboard said it was  -26  out.  I thought this blank would be fitting for the occasion. So.... here's the next addition
from "My Personal Stash" that you could win if you come to the MPG 2019 and participate. 

 <h3><b><I> "Ice Age Mosaic"</h3></I> from Ankrom Exotics.  </b>
Made with real Wooly Mammoth ivory cast in Alumilite resin.


----------



## JohnU (Feb 14, 2019)

*Ancient Mars by PR Princess!*

Here's the next Beautiful Blank someone will be taking home!  It's an <h1><font color=red> <b>Ancient Mars! </b></h1> <h2>by our very own <b>PR Princess!</h2></font></b>

This blank is a very hard one to find and if you don't already have one, this may be your only way to ever get one.  Dawn was one of the first casting guru's to be able to produce these colored swirl blanks.  Many of us loved what we were seeing and took up casting because of them. I know she was a huge inspiration in my efforts, striving to reach these results. 

 They were not made as easily as we have it today using a wide variety of mica pearls.  Many of her blanks were the results of experiments using a wide variety of found pigments.  This is one you want in your collection for that special creation.


<font color=red><b>This is a favorite of mine and I'm only parting with it to better the MPG!  
Hope to see you there!


----------



## JohnU (Feb 26, 2019)

Only 58 days to go....The next <b><font color=blue>MPG LOTTO </font></b>blank is a.... <h2><font color=red> <b> Jeff Powell - MASTERSCROLLER blank! </b></h2></font>
For those of you who don't know Jeff... Besides being one of our very own IAP members, he is also an award winning scroll saw artist who's works have been seen around the country and has been published in several national magazines. Jeff was one of the first to pioneer and perfect the application of scroll sawing images in wood and resin. 

This is another <b><font color=green>one of a kind </b></font>blank you can win at the <b><font color=blue>MPG! </b></font> You guys are so lucky I'm in the giving mood.   
<font color=red> Looking forward to seeing you all there! </font> 
<b>Come out and Participate!</b>


----------



## JohnU (Mar 5, 2019)

*Jr RB/FP Ringneck Pheasant*

Well it wouldn't be right if I didn't include at least one feather blank set.  
This is a pretubed  Jr Gent Series <h3><font color=green><I>Ringneck Pheasant Feather set</h3></font></I> from yours truly.   I just finished this one and thought I would toss it in.

<h3>The <font color=blue><b> MPG</font></b> is <font color=red>only <b>51</b> days away! </font>
so get those blanks ready! </h3>


----------



## mark james (Mar 6, 2019)

Can't let John U have all the fun.

I'll be tossing these two in the box.  The one on the left is a 4-sided inlay.  The one on the right is a 3-sided.  About 2 3/4" long.  Ends marked, but not drilled.

I'll try to crank out a few more.  I'll also be giving away the tickets I receive.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 6, 2019)

<h2><font color=red>Thank You Mark!!!!  </h2></font> Beautiful Work as Always!  and I love the color in these.  Somebody's going to be a very Lucky Winner!


----------



## greenacres2 (Mar 6, 2019)

There's going to be some high quality blanks in that pot!!  I'm going to have to stretch to find something worthy to add.
earl


----------



## mark james (Mar 6, 2019)

greenacres2 said:


> There's going to be some high quality blanks in that pot!!  I'm going to have to stretch to find something worthy to add.
> earl



Earl, all is great.  Donate whatever you think is unique.  Any donation is worthy.


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 7, 2019)

I got a few things going under Pressure Saturday, assuming it gets above 6 degrees outside  Chicago will be a Hoot!!


----------



## JohnU (Mar 12, 2019)

*TulipWood*

<h2>Here's something for the wood guys. 

I thought this piece of  <font color=purple><b>Tulipwood </b> </font>had some nice color in it. I Just never got around to turning it, so in the pot it goes.

<b><font color=red>Only 44 Days to go!!  </font></h2></b>


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 12, 2019)

We're going swimming!! One of these will be in Blank Pile :biggrin:


----------



## JohnU (Mar 12, 2019)

Looks great!   Can’t wait to see which one you bring!


----------



## mg_dreyer (Mar 12, 2019)

How about a Star Wars crushed penny blank (picture is a completed pen).


----------



## JohnU (Mar 12, 2019)

That’s awesome Mark!  Not many of them in existence.  Thank you!  

With the other artist donations I’m really jealous I can’t with them.


----------



## m4skinner (Mar 12, 2019)

I'll be adding a blank or blanks as well.


----------



## chartle (Mar 12, 2019)

Maybe I'll spare some of this for a blank or 2. Not sure if I can spare it. I think I only have maybe a 100 pounds more of it. 

Just have to get to my wife's uncle who has a big enough band saw for it.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 13, 2019)

Awesome!  Can't wait to see what shows up for the Lotto!  I'll have a few more to add before then also. 

<font color=red>To everyone joining in...  Please feel free to post pictures of your blanks you plan on bringing!   </font>


----------



## mark james (Mar 13, 2019)

It was hiding - pretubed for a Sierra.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 15, 2019)

<h2>Awesome looking blank Mark.  I'm amazed at how precise you can work such small pieces!  <font color=blue> Thank you for your generosity!</h2></font>
<h1><font color=red>Only 41 days to go!</h1></font>


----------



## JohnU (Mar 19, 2019)

<h1><font color=red><b> Only 37 more days until the MPG!!!</h1><h2></font></b><br><br>This next addition is a <font color=brown>stabilized Spalted Maple</font> blank. <br>I kept it in my collection because of it's nice color change and character.<br><font color=blue> It Could be yours.......If You Play!!!!!!!</font>

</h2>


----------



## chartle (Mar 20, 2019)

OK I think I misunderstood how this was going to work I thought it was some sort off blank swap not a winner take all. 

I think I'm with Mark and I'll give tickets away I don't need tons of blanks. Now maybe if you broke them up into say groups of 20.......


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 20, 2019)

If you sell pens, pretty much any one of those blanks will give you a sierra that will sell around a hundred bucks.  The whole collection could be a couple thousand dollars!!


----------



## DennisM (Mar 25, 2019)

I will be adding some Sierra tubed card casts to the pot!


----------



## JohnU (Mar 25, 2019)

DennisM said:


> I will be adding some Sierra tubed card casts to the pot!



THANK You DennisM!  Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## JohnU (Mar 25, 2019)

*Rare Hackberry From Rich Coers*

<h3> This blank has been in my collection for years!  I bought it at a past MGP from <b><font color=red>Rich Coers </b></font>along with many other awesome wood blanks. <br><font color=green><h2>Hackberry with greenish brown flames</font></h2><br><font color=blue><b>I am happy to say Rich will be at this years MPG with more of his wood blank collection for sale!  Thank You Rich!  I will be stocking up!</font><br></b>
Here's a picture of a pen I made from one of these blanks.  <h2><font color=red> Only 31 Days until MPG 2019!</h2></font>


----------



## JohnU (Mar 29, 2019)

*Sierra Money Collage*

<h2>We are getting close so I wanted to post another blank you could win...<br> <u>if you come to the <b><font color=blue>2019 MPG!</b></font></u><br> <h1> <font color=red> Only 27 days away!</h1></font><h2><font color=green>
This next blank is one of my personal casts, made from real shredded money, arranged in a collage, and clear cast in PR.   I don't make a lot of these because of the time involved, compared to most blanks I make. </font> 
<br> 

<font color=blue>If you want it...  you have to Play.....The price to enter...<br> A blank from your stash that you would like to win. </font><br><br>Remember, you can enter as many times as you like.

<font color=red>Click here to see more ...Midwest Penturners Gathering</font></h2>


----------



## JohnU (Apr 8, 2019)

<h2>We're getting close....<font color=red> Only 17 more days! </font>... So get your Blanks ready!

Here's another blank for the winner to take home... <font color=blue>Sweet Gum Pods in Alumilite</font>

<font color=green>Remember, they don't have to be expensive blanks, just something you think is nice and would be happy to win.  </font>

<font color=red>Hope To See You All Soon!!</h2></font>
Midwest Penturners Gathering


----------



## JohnU (Apr 15, 2019)

<h2>When I started this we were 100 days out.... <font color=red>Now we are only 10!!!

</font> In these finial days I stumble to find something that you guys might want to win.  I hope these make someone a nice pen.  <br><br> These 2 blanks are from my last week of pouring Alumilite and trying to get everything done before the MPG.  

<font color=green>  I've received some questions and want to just add....<br>
Yes you can join more than once.  All we ask it that you bring something you would be happy winning.  It would not be fair to show up with a box of no character scrap blanks just to get a large number of tickets, so lets be good sports and keep it fun for everyone.

Also,  based on the participation level of this lotto, the planning committee will consider picking more than one winner.   

</font>
<b>We hope to see you all there and participating!   <font color=blue><br>Don't forget to set a little time aside to make a pen for the contests!</font><br><font color=red>     </h2><h1>You have 10 days!!!!!</h1></font>


----------



## mark james (Apr 15, 2019)

I'll be back home on Wednesday.  Will check the stash and bins - I suspect I'll add a few after checking. :wink:


----------



## mark james (Apr 18, 2019)

How about a Prickly Pear Blank; sneaky little bugger was hiding in the bottom drawer.


----------



## JohnU (Apr 22, 2019)

<h1><font color=red>Thank You Mark James!</h1><br></font>

<h2>Here's the last entry by me for the Lotto....</h2>
<font color=blue><h1><I>Vintage Cebloplast </font></h1></I>
<font color=red><h2>This has been in my collection for years.  It needs a new home!</font></h2>

<br><font color=green><h2>I will be heading out Thursday morning to meet with the guys to get everything loaded and delivered to the MPG.  Hope to see you all there!  If your not registered, its not to late!  

</font><font color=red> Safe Travels everyone!!!!

</font></h2>


----------



## JohnU (Apr 23, 2019)

<h2><font color=green>I forgot to mention... </font></h2> <c><h1><font color=red>It's only 2 days away!!!!  </h1></font><br><br><h2><font color=blue>
As Mark says... "This is going to be fun!"</h2></font>


----------



## greenacres2 (Apr 23, 2019)

I ran across a box of Tasmanian burls from Richard Kleinhenz last weekend--but i don't want to cut them until i know what they'll be used for.  Will keep looking...
earl


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 24, 2019)

What I will be bringing for the Lotto...


Includes a couple of highly spalted Beech, Turn-Tex Cactus, Turn-Tex Worthless Wood, two Tru-Stone blanks, Casein, Green Marbled Ebonite, one blue Italian resin from Montegrappa Pens, a rod I got from Bexley Pens, and a couple of 10" "Brooks Blanks" rods.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 25, 2019)

I dug into my stash.. heres the 5 I'm adding to the pot!


----------

